#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Salaam wa3lykom iedereen omg utrecht

## Senhajia

Ik ben op zoek naar onder huur het liefst tweekamer appartement of meerder kamers.. met spoed 500/600 euro huur

----------


## Senhajia

upup

----------


## Senhajia

up up

----------


## kasbah2009

> Ik ben op zoek naar onder huur het liefst tweekamer appartement of meerder kamers.. met spoed 500/600 euro huur


Dag Senhajia, ik heb een kamer voor u in Utrecht,met eigen balcon. de rest delen met mij: keuken,douche,toilet en andere balcon. De prijs is 400 euros alles inclusief.
Voor meer infos,mag mij mailen of bellen : 0649640972.
Groetjes

----------

